# Schubert-Liszt "Standchen" how to find a particular transcription?



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

I have been practicing Standchen and recently came across a recording by Hamelin




but I cannot find the actual sheet music for this particular version. Maybe it's not available but would love to find one that I can download!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

carolineopera said:


> I have been practicing Standchen and recently came across a recording by Hamelin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This might work:
https://musescore.com/user/22249306/scores/4907304


----------



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, Thanks---this could be it. I'm surprised at how many variations there are, meaning some versions longer, some with just a few bars different. Confusing to compare! For some reason, I enjoyed Hamelin's playing as one of the best versions.


----------



## Schoenberg (Oct 15, 2018)

https://imslp.org/wiki/Schwanengesang,_D.957_(Schubert,_Franz)
Go down to sheet music then arrangements and you will find editions of the solo piano arrangement by Liszt.

Or just click here for the one used in the video:
http://conquest.imslp.info/files/im...0_-_Schwanengesang_-_Standchen_(Schubert).pdf


----------

